# Yellow lab



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I just got a pair of yellow labs, but the male is chasing her off and on. Is this normal? they are young though.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, this is normal. African cichlids shouldn't be kept in pairs. You need a group of 4-6 fish at least.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

ron v said:


> Yes, this is normal. African cichlids shouldn't be kept in pairs. You need a group of 4-6 fish at least.


Everything I have read says they are better in pairs. Also he quit chasing her. And this isn't normal, they are schooling with my other fish.

EDIT:Oh wait did you think I only had a pair of fish in the tank?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think Ron meant only a pair of yellow labs of that species in a tank. Like saying, have other fish in there but only one pair of labs in there. males prefer multiple females, and for female sakes too.

I have experienced schooling when i have quite a few fish in the tank, but usually only in my larger tanks.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll be getting 2 more females once the tank is for sure stable.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

Most of your African mouth brooders are "harem" breeders. I'm not sure what you are reading that's telling you pairs but I'm almost positive that its' NOT referencing African mouth brooders. There are a few ways fish spawn and all lend them selves beneficial in certain ways:

egg layers usually pair bond ... some for life and will lay large clutches of eggs, 300-3000 sometimes more depending on frequency and size of fish, to a semi-flat surface and most will stay and vigilantly guar the eggs and fry for a given time period. This is beneficial because they usually have huge spawns and the parents protect for a short time. Eggs are usually smaller and less "expensive" (energy and nutrients required by the female to make/carry/expel the eggs) to make and both parents can still get nourishment during incubation and what not

Scatter breeders ... egg layers on speed, I like to call them, will swim all over the tank squirtin out eggs and sperm like crazy usually in a group affair 1 or 2 females if in season at the same time followed closely by every male in the tank that can keep up and not get brutalized to death by the bigger males IF he takes his eyes off the female long enough  again usually smaller eggs and larger spawns but no protection offered to the young.

mouth brooders will have much smaller spawns in comparison 15-60 depending on age and size. Eggs are usually noticeably larger and carried usually by the female although there are some specie that share the duty. Normally a dominant male will have a small group of females 3 to 5 and sub dominant male (only recommended in larger set ups 75 gal+ **BIG PLUS** with LOTS of hiding places and territory) will have a couple that would rather hang with him as the dominant male is normally quite aggressive. Sub-dominant male will participate in spawning from time to time but at risk of being beat on and pinned in a corner. This is a lot more “expensive" for the females as it takes more to make the eggs and they don't eat during the time they are "holding" the eggs 1-3 weeks depending on the aquarist knowledge and ability. 

then live bearers have the most expensive way of reproducing as they carry the eggs to term and they lay or give birth to mostly free swimming fry (fall to the bottom for a bit to stretch out and figure out "what in the hamsandwhich just happened" LOL then start swimming within a short time) parents usually don't guard the fry and sometimes will turn right around and munch their own young. No pairing ... a lot of times the fastest male sticks the female kind of thing although the females have been known to favor certain males over others she can just try and swim away or bump him off. 

I've spawned all of the above and all are neat in their own way especially when you think about the evolution that it took to bring about the differences. 

"experts" please notice there are a lot of usually, most, mostly, normally, kind of statements as there are many that experience differently and there's always an exception to the rule. Salmon for example are scatter breeders and have HUGE eggs some fish reaching 70+ pounds but a lot in the 30-40lb range and smaller. A lot has to do with the size of the fish laying the egg sturgeon eggs often sold as caviar aren't exceptionally big and they can top several hundred pounds!


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought there last female, is 2 females to a male enough or get one more female when they get there next shipment?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd get 1 or 2 more for the sake of the females ... that sreads the aggression out amoung more fish. I've tried to keep trios and for some reason the weaker one always gets knocked off ... dominant male picks on both and dominat female picks on the weaker one (yes the females establish a heirarchy too) ... soon there's 2 and then the male is relentless!

this is even more exaggerated in more aggressive species (zebras ect...)


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay, and I need an ID on a fish I will try to get a pic up, the guy there wasn't real sure what he is or how big he will get. I'l try to get the pic up today or tomorrow.


----------

